# My Z31 needs a new engine!



## KahluaBandit (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright, well, I just picked up an '87 w/ 300,000 miles on the engine and a tranny that won't shift into reverse. I'm trying to find _someone_ who sells the VG30ET, but the only engines I can manage to find is the VG30DETT. Any help would be appreciated as I have only just begun to learn about the Z31.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Whats wrong with the engine? Sounds like you just need a transmission from your post.


----------



## KahluaBandit (Dec 6, 2005)

Well it's the N/A model and I don't think turbocharging an engine w/ 300,000 miles is a good idea. That, and I am unsure as to how much longer it will keep running so I'd feel much better w/ an engine that has a lot less mileage (if possible).


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You must have owned a domestic before this. Or know too many people with domestics. The VG30 is a great engine. Treated properly, they will go 500,000 miles without a hitch.

One individual has a 285,000 mile NA motor that he slapped a turbo on and is running around 400hp.

Do a compression and leakdown test before throwing a perfectly good motor out the window.


----------



## KahluaBandit (Dec 6, 2005)

Actually I've never owned a domestic vehicle, but I don't know that I'd even want to trust an import at that high a mileage. I've also only been _told_ that the engine runs _alright_, since I neglected to say that I havn't actually agreed to buy it yet (but I know the person so he won't sell it out from under me). However, I will take your advice to heart and get the engine checked out. If it is indeed in good condition, I guess I really do only need a transmission.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

KahluaBandit said:


> Actually I've never owned a domestic vehicle, but I don't know that I'd even want to trust an import at that high a mileage. I've also only been _told_ that the engine runs _alright_, since I neglected to say that I havn't actually agreed to buy it yet (but I know the person so he won't sell it out from under me). However, I will take your advice to heart and get the engine checked out. If it is indeed in good condition, I guess I really do only need a transmission.


Well, if you're looking for a turbo, keep looking. You should be able to pick up a turbo model for the same price as any NA in about the same condition.


----------



## KahluaBandit (Dec 6, 2005)

Well...I mean....if I buy it, I'm only paying 400 .....so.....I'm not sure I can find a turbo model for that much.....


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Why not just replace the piston rings, valves, & possibly cams [(if really worn) I would drop some performance ones in while I was in there] plus a few seals and belts. It would be like new again. The main reason people dont like cars with high milage is because they will need work done on them. But if you, or someone does all the work to them, the motor will be fine. Its not like they spontaneously cumbust or disintegrate at 300,000 miles. If your car hasnt been modified, more than likely your motors internals are fine. If you buy another motor to drop in it. The motor you will be buying was prolly' just like yours untill someone cleaned it and did the things mentioned above.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

KahluaBandit said:


> Well...I mean....if I buy it, I'm only paying 400 .....so.....I'm not sure I can find a turbo model for that much.....


i almost got a turbo Z for $250 last month


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

KahluaBandit said:


> Well...I mean....if I buy it, I'm only paying 400 .....so.....I'm not sure I can find a turbo model for that much.....


You'd be surprised what people find Z31s for these days.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

i got mine for $300 running N/A  115,000 miles on it, working a/c *took it out* engine purrs


----------



## KahluaBandit (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, some a*hole wasn't paying attention to what he was doing last night and totally rear ended me last night. So the 300 has sort of taken the back burner, but Saturday afternoon I'm gonna give it a drive and see how she runs. The only problem w/ _waiting_ for another one (i.e. turbo, less mileage, etc) is the fact that I live in Rochester, NY. The chance to get ANY used car that's not completely rotted out is very very low, which is why I'm kinda jumpin' all over this car. I mean, I've pretty much been looking in the paper on and off for the past 3 years and nothing was to be found (checked the internet too). And Mr.Furious, y'know, for some reason I hadn't thought about that. The whole point to me buying this is it's going to be my project....a labor of love and whatnot. So unless the block's cracked (and even then), I just really need to keep working on her and replacing/fixing all the worn parts until she's like new. Gah...I feel kind of dumb now. But I'm gonna just make sure she keeps running all throughout the winter and get her tested out in the spring. And then the project will begin. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## tim300zx (Dec 20, 2005)

hi mate would a non turbo z31 vg30 can it be transferred to a turbo vg30? and would i blow the block if a boosted it?


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Dude, get a life. you asked it in the other thread and i told you the answer. stop being a tool, and read the answer before you ask again.


----------



## tim300zx (Dec 20, 2005)

dales86t said:


> Dude, get a life. you asked it in the other thread and i told you the answer. stop being a tool, and read the answer before you ask again.


yea but would my block blow or can it handle it sorry i didnt get your answer


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

ive heard someone running 15 psi. as long as your not gonna go boost crazy it should be fine. it will respond better at lower rpms too because of the higher compression


----------

